# Chicks



## pjs (Mar 19, 2013)

They are getting so big!


----------



## pjs (Mar 19, 2013)

6 Nh reds, 2 gold laced Wyandotte's and an Easter egger!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

You're going to have some NICE Egg-Layers *!*


----------



## dandmtritt (Jan 13, 2013)

How old are they?


----------



## pjs (Mar 19, 2013)

NHRed 6wks,GLW 5 weeks,EE 4 .5 weeks.


----------

